# Holiday Greetings in Romanian



## JasminaM

Hello,

My boyfriend is Romanian and i would like to send his parents a holiday greetings card. Can you tell me how i would say the following:

"Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!" - Craciun fericit si un an Nou fericit! (i found this translation online is it correct?)

"'Hope that 2008 brings you lots of health and happiness. All the best wishes.''

Thank you,
Jasmina


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the forum, JasminaM 
I would have answered sooner, but I'm afraid I never know just what to write on a greeting card 

It's true, the literal translation for _Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!_ is "Crăciun fericit şi un An Nou fericit!" Unfortunately, that implies the use of "fericit" twice and sounds therefore just a tiny bit awkward.

"Sărbători fericite!" is one option, because it includes Christmas and New Year's. (sort of like saying _Happy Holidays_)

_Hope that 2008 brings you lots of health and happiness. All the best wishes_ -- Hmmm, here's my try: "Vă doresc un an plin de sănătate şi de voie bună" (very cliché, but as I said, I suck at this)

My suggestion is "Vă doresc un Crăciun fericit şi un An Nou binecuvântat" (May you have a merry Christmas and a blessed New Year).



And now I shall be waiting for my fellow forum members to come up with much better ideas  (as they often graciously do )


----------



## JasminaM

Thank you so much. 

It definitely sounds better than using fericit twice .. thats what I thought .. and dont worry about being cliche .. i think its nice during the holidays and the only time its allowed 

I must say i really love your language .. its intriguing to me ... especially since i feel that it takes words form all different languages .. i am originally croatian and i also speak italian .. and its funny i hear some smilarities to italian but also to croatian .. 

I am sure i will have more questions in the future .. i have started learning romanian so i will see how it goes .. 

Thanks,
Jasmina


----------



## Trisia

You're most welcome.

Best of luck


----------



## pro_niger

I`d go for "Sărbători fericite!" too .. it is widely spread. For the second part of your card I`ll provide you some alternatives hope you find them helpful:
"'Hope that 2008 brings you lots of health and happiness. All the best wishes.'' - Sper ca anul 2008 (anul ce vine = the year to come) să vă aducă multă sănătate şi bucurii! Fie ca lumina sărbătorilor să vă rămână în inimi tot anul (May the light of the Holidays be in your hearts all year long ). Toate cele bune!
"La mulţi ani!" is also used in this type of cards (especialy as an ending). In this case it means something like "may you live many years".
Hope you find it helpful. I`m in a hurry and I didn`t provide you a solid exp. like Trisia did but I hope someone will enlight you if I wasn`t clear enough.


----------



## Trisia

> Sper ca anul 2008 să vă aducă multă sănătate şi bucurii! Fie ca lumina sărbătorilor să vă rămână în inimi tot anul



I actually like this, it's good. 

Jasmine, unless you already sent that card, this is a much better cliché than mine  (no offense pro_niger, I really like it).


----------



## pro_niger

Trisia said:


> no offense pro_niger, I really like it.


None taken


----------



## JasminaM

Hello,
Oh wow great that does sound quite good. I havent actually sent the card, will do it next week, I first need to buy one. I will use what you sent me. Thanks a lot. 

jasmina


----------

